# Weed Road Trip!



## xRedkiller03x (Sep 27, 2011)

Wouldn't be sick if lets say a group of guys go on a major road trip with pounds of weed and explore our Great homeLand and record it all. I bet there would be sum really crazy times. This is something i always wanted to do. Get a crazy amount of weed, a RV and the world to explore. What u guyz think sound like fun  

ROAD TRIP! SPREAD GOD'S MIRACLE PLANT AROUND!


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 27, 2011)

Retainer fee


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Sep 28, 2011)

thinking about it i would love to get a bunch of my cuz and go to Amsterdam  Oh Yea Cannabis Cup2011. Anybody here ever been to Amsterdam?


----------



## Irish (Sep 28, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Retainer fee


 
haha. and bond money...


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Sep 28, 2011)

Yo wats up Irish When you gonna start another Grow man?


----------



## Irish (Sep 28, 2011)

my indoor started two weeks ago for a x-mas harvest. my own slice of amsterdam without ever leaving the farm!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh yah... a tour of America's jails.... 

A'dam used to be pretty special before med mj blew the lid offa this joint....:joint:

And I thought I heard that only locals can go in MJ coffee shops in the Netherlands now although I'm sure weed is readily available on the street...:hubba:

If you dont got dank happenin' in your own garden head for Cali or Colo for a pot vacation... 

The variety is off the hook but if yer dialin it in at home ime you're probably growing it better than most dispensary suppliers...

Peace~!


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, I have been to Amsterdam. I spent a few weeks there onr time, and I have stories to tell.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 28, 2011)

Haha, pounds of herb crossing state lines. As fun of a trip that could be, when you get arrested your charges will be felony trafficking. No thanks, I'll just enjoy my slice of heaven in CA :fly:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 28, 2011)

I am gonna miss my reefer when we head across country in the RV.  Maybe a lot of edibles or canna candy?  That could take the edge off.  But then, never been in jail in my life and I sure *would not *want to chance it.

Time to go water the yard......ah the aroma of Fall.


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Sep 28, 2011)

lol cross the state lines high on weed and salvia, they wouldnt now a thing...."What seems to be the officer problem" -South Park. lol


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 28, 2011)

tcbud said:
			
		

> I am gonna miss my reefer when we head across country in the RV.  Maybe a lot of edibles or canna candy?  That could take the edge off.  But then, never been in jail in my life and I sure *would not *want to chance it.
> 
> Time to go water the yard......ah the aroma of Fall.



I wouldn't stress on a personal stash if just you and MrTc are going on a trip. But taking a group of buddies and pounds is a bit different, haha. Maybe a bit more careful if you're crossing through those uber "anti" states though.


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 28, 2011)

Good luck and be safe. Enjoy it asweel.

Went 7 times already to New Babilon ( Amsterdam ). Really love that city.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 28, 2011)

I am looking at plans for a kayak trip around Michigan....yes, around the entire LP which would mean starting In Lake Michigan and ending in Lake Erie after having went under the Mighty Mac. Since I would be in Michigan the entire tour, I'd be able to carry my maximum amount (10oz), I think I can make it and stay fairly medicated!

By general looks, it's just over 800 miles from start to finish, going roughly 30 miles a day, it can be done in a month giving extra time fr sightseeing and bad weather, but even if a week or two longer....no biggie! Skirting the shoreline, there are places a brave soul could make up distances...that's yet to be seen and some of these areas would certainly cut down on total distance down considerably. One such shortcut would require a 24 mile open water crossing...yikes!

As I say, this is still in planning, not sure if/when I will do this!! Hey, I'm ready now LMAO! Thoughts??


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Sep 28, 2011)

dam! now doing all that high. DAM


----------



## the chef (Sep 28, 2011)

Let'ssssssss goooooooo!


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 28, 2011)

Are you crazy? There be bears out there, and damn, that sounds like a lot of work. Without a motor? insane adventure -- I'm in....


----------



## Roddy (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm known to be slightly off, yes!  

This has been a dream of mine for a few years now, it looks to be very doable if given the right weather conditions (not too hot since on lake all time...although travel at night wouldn't be ruled out, and not too cold as camping wold be uncomfortable). Maybe a late May start ending in late June/early July, this would really make for the best, I think!

30 miles on open water shouldn't be too hard, we've done nice 20 milers and had plenty of time left for whatever, pulling all our camping equipment in another kayak/floatable will mean we can keep it fairly comfy regardless!

Could sneak across and hit a few islands along the way, there's some stuff out there that would be AWESOME...and yes, bear would be great to see...from a distance!  I'll be filling my PN60 full of caches, the SPOT will allow free emailing from anywhere and will call distress if needed....hopefully not! As far as eating, fresh fish could be caught often, but I know we'll never be far from civilization, so a stop at the store would be simple most days!


----------



## todd76900 (Sep 28, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> I am looking at plans for a kayak trip around Michigan....yes, around the entire LP which would mean starting In Lake Michigan and ending in Lake Erie after having went under the Mighty Mac. Since I would be in Michigan the entire tour, I'd be able to carry my maximum amount (10oz), I think I can make it and stay fairly medicated!
> 
> By general looks, it's just over 800 miles from start to finish, going roughly 30 miles a day, it can be done in a month giving extra time fr sightseeing and bad weather, but even if a week or two longer....no biggie! Skirting the shoreline, there are places a brave soul could make up distances...that's yet to be seen and some of these areas would certainly cut down on total distance down considerably. One such shortcut would require a 24 mile open water crossing...yikes!
> 
> As I say, this is still in planning, not sure if/when I will do this!! Hey, I'm ready now LMAO! Thoughts??


 2.5 oz in mi


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 28, 2011)

yes this seems to be a dream of many a stoner---an RV---plenty of smoke---hit all the baseball, football, and basketball parks, arenas and stadiums along the way---do some fishing, hit some water parks, a few concerts along the way---northern route in feb or march---southern route back home whenever---hit some national parks---touch base with many a member of marP along the way---:woohoo: :stoned: :headbang: :48:


----------



## Roddy (Sep 28, 2011)

todd76900 said:
			
		

> 2.5 oz in mi



Yep....per patient as well as my own.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 28, 2011)

i was thinking a QP each for trading purposes along the way to mix it up a bit


----------



## Roddy (Sep 29, 2011)

My son has agreed to go along, not that I doubted he would lol. I'm already making plans on having the garden tended to, can't just shut down. I'm ordering mapping software that'll help in planning as well as fit into the PN60....I think this will be a go! 

Would I rather be doing a month-long climbing expedition in the Red Rock/Mt Charleston area of Vegas??? Sure, but I don't think that's feasible with this body lol. I am used to doing the long, crazy stunts such as this, I rode from Yellowstone N.P. back home to here in Michigan several years back....on my mountain bike lol! The craziest part there was passing the buffalo walking down the opposing lane of traffic on my trek through Yellowstone itself, this happened twice lol!


----------



## Roddy (Oct 28, 2011)

OK, looking more and more like this kayak trip is a GO! Am in contact with the coordinator for the MI State Parks, working on some publicity, lodging etc...I have a very good relationship with our state park's reps and know this will be a big help for both of us!

Wondering, I've done a few fund raising events (Yellowstone to MI on mountain bike for Homes For Our Troops, a bike ride for cancer awareness etc) and am planning on making this a fund raiser as well...but who for? At this point, I am open to ideas...but this has to be figured out fast so I can get the ball rolling on that aspect! I'm gonna do it, maybe it'll make some money for someone in need (cancer research, maybe??) And no, not going to promote MMJ as the state park wouldn't help if I did!

I have a DeLorme with SPOT (safety beacon, of sorts), this device allows me to keep in contact regardless of phone or internet connection (satellite), map my progress in real time and to log daily messages on FB or wherever. This will be a great tool which will really make this trip fun for anyone wanting to follow along from home!

I am really getting stoked on this, should be great fun...anyone interested in joining??


----------



## Roddy (Oct 31, 2011)

Have a meeting with the state parks coordinator this morning, we'll see what we can work out! Plans for making a calendar of our pictures as well as a few other fund raising plans are being thrown around, we'll talk more about this with the coordinator and see what we can figure out!

This should be great fun, even if it's not a true "road trip" LMAO


----------



## prefersativa (Nov 1, 2011)

Why not try to raise money for NormL?  Just a thought.


----------



## Roddy (Nov 2, 2011)

Really am doubting the state parks would appreciate me promoting NORML either lol.

After a nice chat with the parks coordinator, I think we're gonna have a lot of fun with this! I am confident there will be plenty of land support from them and other sources (kayak clubs, caching groups and friends etc) to be able to make this an easy go! Although we'll be spending most our time on water, we will definitely have to restock on food supplies etc, so land travel will be needed in many places! When asked what plans I have in case of an emergency or problems arise...I'll never be more than 400 or so miles from home, it's not that big a deal to get help if really needed!

Likewise, sounds like nightly accommodations will be fairly easy to work out, the state parks along the way will provide much of our nightly camping needs, the harbors along the way will also be of great help! 

My first thoughts of fund raising targets would be maybe cancer (lost my dad to, have signs of and know many friends with), but we'll see what comes up. Last time I did a cancer awareness raiser, it was like pulling teeth to even be able to display a certain cancer org's name...while I'm happy to help, I'm not out to make it a job!


----------



## Stoneage (Nov 5, 2011)

Roddy, that sounds like a blast! I have always wanted to paddle the Apostle Islands. I love big adventures like yours. A buddy of mine backpacked the entire Appalachian trail solo. Have fun and be safe out there. It sounds like you know what you are doing. I here the weather/waves in the great lakes are worse than the Atlantic, and just about any big water out there.


----------

